# Over-Stocking?????



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have:
1 Sebae Clown,2 Common Clowns,1 Blue Cleaner Wrasse,2 Blue-Headed Damsel(Rolland's Demoiselle).
If I bring in more fish in my 100l Fish only setup,wil it be over-stocking????????


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I think that you are close, if not already overstocking.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What equipment do you have. Like a skimmer,sump, etc.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I do 15% water change monthly..


----------



## sxcsamman (Apr 21, 2007)

dhritiman said:


> I do 15% water change monthly..


you should be doing 15% water changes weekly


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

just to be sure, is 100 litres is about 26 gallons? if so you shouldnt put anymore fish in there. you already have to many.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

In a 22 gallon tank that's way too many fish. Some of the species you own shouldn't even be in a tank that small.


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry, but I agree, you have way too many fish for that size tank


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

And we keep telling him over and over and over........ 2 clowns in a 5g if I remember.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> And we keep telling him over and over and over........ 2 clowns in a 5g if I remember.


ugh...i have such a hard time remembering who has what. i forget alot, there are just so many tanks.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have moved the Clowns to a 40 litre tank.Now they are grown ups(3cm).


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

Did the math wrong on that one. 100 liters is about 45 gallons. I still wouldn't recommend a cleaner wrasse to anybody.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ramirezi160 said:


> Did the math wrong on that one. 100 liters is about 45 gallons. I still wouldn't recommend a cleaner wrasse to anybody.


Why wouldnt you? I have one in a 120gal reef tank and he does his job very good. Never mess's with the fish or any thing.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

There's a book you can find in .pdf format on Google called From Oceans to Aquariums. It discusses the process of taking fish from their native habitats to the pet store we buy them from. Between 1997 and 2002, over 86,000 cleaner wrasses were imported worldwide. From working in a pet store, I can tell you that less than half of the cleaner wrasses we see survive.

Here's the link:
http://www.ourplanet.com/wcmc/pdfs/aquarium.pdf

I think anyone who gets involved in the hobby should take a look at this.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ramirezi160 said:


> There's a book you can find in .pdf format on Google called From Oceans to Aquariums. It discusses the process of taking fish from their native habitats to the pet store we buy them from. Between 1997 and 2002, over 86,000 cleaner wrasses were imported worldwide. From working in a pet store, I can tell you that less than half of the cleaner wrasses we see survive.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ourplanet.com/wcmc/pdfs/aquarium.pdf
> ...


I also work in a LFS and most of our wrasses survive. But if you knew how they caught clown fishes over seas you would not recommend thoughs either.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Ramirezi160 said:


> Did the math wrong on that one. 100 liters is about 45 gallons. I still wouldn't recommend a cleaner wrasse to anybody.


100 litres = 22 British Gallons = 26 American Gallons


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> Ramirezi160 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a book you can find in .pdf format on Google called From Oceans to Aquariums. It discusses the process of taking fish from their native habitats to the pet store we buy them from. Between 1997 and 2002, over 86,000 cleaner wrasses were imported worldwide. From working in a pet store, I can tell you that less than half of the cleaner wrasses we see survive.
> ...



if anyone knew what they did to catch fish alot of people woldnt buy them. we take alot of fish from the ocean, thats why i only like serious fishkeepers to keep them. if they are serious there are more surviving. it would be a shame to have some beautifull species go extinct because of human arrogance.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I am not concerned about my Cleaner Wrasse because it eats what I give it-Tetra Bits,Blood Worms,Brine Shrimp,Tetra Marine Flake Food,Frozen Shrimp......
And recently I have removed the Sebae Clown.Is it now OK???


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

There's also a trend towards a decrease in biodiversity in areas where cleaner wrasses are removed. I just don't see any reason why a sensitive, poorly-acclimating fish should be the tenth most traded fish worldwide.

And thankfully clownfish are commonly raised in captivity, so we don't have to buy _those_ fish which are wild caught.


----------

